
Freesound: A collaborative database of Creative Commons-licensed sounds - tilt
http://freesound.org/
======
kenrikm
I've been using Freesound since at least 2008 and it's an awesome resource.
Interesting to see it posted here is there something that has changed with the
site or is this more of a FYI?

------
sitkack
Reminds me of this, [http://savethesounds.info/](http://savethesounds.info/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8123036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8123036)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036083)

------
califield
Another great resource for free, permissively licensed music and sound effects
is OpenGameArt.org[1], although they mostly focus on assets for retro games.

[1] [http://opengameart.org/](http://opengameart.org/)

------
yellowapple
I've been using Freesound for a lot of my electronic music projects over the
last few years. Really good source of samples, particularly for percussion
instruments.

------
lylebarrere
I love freesound; been using it for years. Hopefully more people using it =
more great sounds.

I do wish they'd have an easier way to credit people who request CC
Attribution.

------
dmschulman
I just used Freesound today! Funny to see it mentioned here out of the blue.

